
Dithering - jellyksong
https://daringfireball.net/2020/05/dithering
======
itcrowd
Interested, but won't subscribe without listening to at least one episode to
get an idea of the content, quality etc. Is there a way to listen to the first
(few) episodes as a trial?

------
asimjalis
I read the article. I’m still not sure what the podcast is about. What is it
about?

~~~
pipingdog
They appear to have started on this in mid-March, according to
[https://dithering.fm/](https://dithering.fm/), and the titles look to give a
good sense of the subject matter.

Other than that, it looks like it's about 15 minutes.

